# Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 8 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2016)

The Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming comes in at $649, which is $50 cheaper than NVIDIA's Founders Edition card. The card is overclocked out of the box, and its heatsink works much better than the one on the FE. It features idle-fan off, runs cooler without throttling, and is still quieter while gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## mroofie (Jun 14, 2016)

50 $ increase for premium model... 

Don't see a problem here 

40 would have been better though


----------



## ArchStupid (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't understand how the TechPowerUp ratings work.

How does this have the same score as the MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X when it's 70$ cheaper and has lower temps?
How did the Gaming X even get a 9.8 score for offering nearly the same performance with 120$ over the standard price?


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2016)

Am I the only one confused by the Gaming brands? Because everyone calls everything Gaming. Not to mention every company have a million versions of the same card, so we'll end up with 30+ GTX1080 models to choose from.

But yah should score higher compared to the Whatever Gaming X.


----------



## mroofie (Jun 14, 2016)

ArchStupid said:


> I don't understand how the TechPowerUp ratings work.
> 
> How does this have the same score as the MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X when it's 70$ cheaper and has lower temps?
> How did the Gaming X even get a 9.8 score for offering nearly the same performance with 120$ over the standard price?


Wizard probably thinks the reason gaming x has a high price is due to shortage.

With that in mind i think he believes the price could come down 

Umm... 120 $  same performance????


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 14, 2016)

Frick said:


> Am I the only one confused by the Gaming brands? Because everyone calls everything Gaming.



It's a "trend". That's it. First it was OC, now it's Gaming. The Taiwanese needs some kind of "pitch" to sell the product and OC didn't work, so now everything and the kitchen sink is Gaming. Would you like a Gaming pencil sharpener with that?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 14, 2016)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's a "trend". That's it. First it was OC, now it's Gaming. The Taiwanese needs some kind of "pitch" to sell the product and OC didn't work, so now everything and the kitchen sink is Gaming. Would you like a Gaming pencil sharpener with that?


Don't forget the 'military' designs, LOL.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2016)

Frick said:


> Am I the only one confused by the Gaming brands? Because everyone calls everything Gaming.



You can blame me. I don't mind a little hate.  Seriously though, I did ask the companies I deal with to focus more on gaming and forget OC a few years ago...

Really though, when PCs are mainly used for gaming these days, and cell phones are email/video, can you blame them? It's a clear "you wanna paly games, buy this!" statement that works well when you want to attract new people to buy things.

Expect "VR Edition" next. EVGA has already done it...


----------



## Air (Jun 14, 2016)

I think it would be helpful if the table with idle/load temperatures for all diferent models also had the fan noise data mentioned.



Frick said:


> Am I the only one confused by the Gaming brands? Because everyone calls everything Gaming. Not to mention every company have a million versions of the same card, so we'll end up with 30+ GTX1080 models to choose from.
> 
> But yah should score higher compared to the Whatever Gaming X.



Its part of the checklist to stay up to date to the latest trends in GPU branding:
- Call it "Gaming"
- Place a letter on the name: X, Z, G1, etc
- Insert RGB LEDs. Bonus points if the shroud has details painted in a specific color, to make sure it will look horrible if any different LED color is chosen out of the RGB spectrum.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2016)

Air said:


> I think it would be helpful with the table with idle/load temperatures for all diferent models also had the fan noise data mentioned.


Good idea


----------



## pky (Jun 14, 2016)

ArchStupid said:


> I don't understand how the TechPowerUp ratings work.
> 
> How does this have the same score as the MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X when it's 70$ cheaper and has lower temps?
> How did the Gaming X even get a 9.8 score for offering nearly the same performance with 120$ over the standard price?


Because the MSI 1080 is much quieter, while a 2-degree temperature difference is negligible. And I guess that the price of the MSI won't be that high once the initial craziness ends, not for the Gaming X, at least. That price is more fitting for the Gaming Z.


----------



## HD64G (Jun 14, 2016)

Exactly the same oc capabilities with the MSI tested the other day. Anyone sees a trend there? 5% only?!  That's ridiculous since they demoed much better oc for the reference one. So, can we suspect nVidia kept the best binned chips for their overpriced FE and gave the lower binned to MSI, ASUS, GIGA, EVGA? Numbers don't lie...

And 5% oc is the worst ever of any GPU if I don't mistaken.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 14, 2016)

Review results from all over are pointing to the same thing: Pascal is limited to 2.1GHz on the core, regardless of how many extra power connectors and other bling you strap on. I wonder if this is a limitation of the new node, or Boost 3.0, or something else entirely?

Page 4: "Gigabyte sticks to the reference single 8-pin connector. This input configuration is specified for up to 300 watts of power draw."

75W from PCIe slot + 150W from PEG power connector = 225W last time I checked?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Review results from all over are pointing to the same thing: Pascal is limited to 2.1GHz on the core, regardless of how many extra power connectors and other bling you strap on. I wonder if this is a limitation of the new node, or Boost 3.0, or something else entirely?
> 
> Page 4: "Gigabyte sticks to the reference single 8-pin connector. This input configuration is specified for up to 300 watts of power draw."
> 
> 75W from PCIe slot + 150W from PEG power connector = 225W last time I checked?


Ofc, fixed


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 14, 2016)

So far both 3rd party cards overclocked worse than the FE... at least in the short term.
This worries me, a lot.


----------



## Sah7d (Jun 14, 2016)

I dont get it.
*
15% reduced efficiency vs. reference design
*
But it comes with OC out of the box, and is not better than the reference desing ?
Ok I get that the 83°C limit is off due to the design cooler by Gigabyte, this adds less noise but 15% less efficiency ?

This GTX1080 cards still have so much hype on them...


----------



## trog100 (Jun 14, 2016)

i find the bang for buck chart amusing..

the real price of something is the price you have to pay to get it.. currently i could right now in the UK buy a 980 TI for around £400 quid.. or i could right now buy a 1080 for around £700 quid..

talking about old no longer current prices for one product and no stock unavailable prices for another product is talking bollocks.. he he

right now £400 will get me a 980 TI card in the post and on its way.. right now £700 will get me a 1080 in the post and on its way..

or i could spend £230 quid and have a 970 in the post and on its way..

ether way i recon we should be talking real (obtainable) prices and not pretend ones.. the bang for buck chart is bollocks.. 

the other problem is the common practice of using other card reference clocks to indicate their performance against the card being reviewed which is usually clocked higher than reference.. it paints a false and untrue picture..

using a 980 TI reference clock which is often 15% to 20% slower than the average 980 TI clock does make the 1080 seem somewhat better than what it really is.. 

trog

ps.. in fact the entire review makes the (apparently made of unobtainium) 1080 card seem better than what it really is..


----------



## Onibi (Jun 14, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Review results from all over are pointing to the same thing: Pascal is limited to 2.1GHz on the core, regardless of how many extra power connectors and other bling you strap on. I wonder if this is a limitation of the new node, or Boost 3.0, or something else entirely?
> 
> Page 4: "Gigabyte sticks to the reference single 8-pin connector. This input configuration is specified for up to 300 watts of power draw."
> 
> 75W from PCIe slot + 150W from PEG power connector = 225W last time I checked?



From what I've seen the problem seems to be the voltage limitations of the nvidia design as its locked at 1.25v i believe. Should be fixed up with some bios's/Galax HOF style cards i hope, otherwise its going to need a hardmod to get past that  cards are binned well, but voltage holds it back, as GPU boost 3.0 is limited to voltage points, with all chips seemingly capable of around 2100mhz thus far.

So for now all we can do is leave the extreme guys to do their thing and figure out how to break the volt cap, should get things rolling fast i hope.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 14, 2016)

Banshee said:


> From what I've seen the problem seems to be the voltage limitations of the nvidia design as its locked at 1.25v i believe. Should be fixed up with some bios's/Galax HOF style cards i hope, otherwise its going to need a hardmod to get past that  cards are binned well, but voltage holds it back, as GPU boost 3.0 is limited to voltage points, with all chips seemingly capable of around 2100mhz thus far.


Could be a revisiting of Maxwell. A rather tight spread of OC range. Jacob Freeman at EVGA said that 2200MHz was the target of their Classified card, with hopefully options for a more relaxed sub-zero BIOS option. The latter I presume will require some extensive testing - but at least it is underway


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 14, 2016)

Whenever I compare the overclocking page on these reviews for a couple gens now it seems MSI always comes out on top for fps at the same overclocks. I figured maybe its because their coolers are better so they don't throttle as much. But looking at the temps and clock profiles these coolers and clock speeds are very similar. They even reached pretty much the exact same overclock. So why is the MSI card 5 fps faster at it's highest overclock? All I can think is maybe a more pronounced difference in the clock profiles shows up when they're both overclocked.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool card and temps, seems like a decent overall card.  Wish it overclocked better, but I guess we will have to wait for those special variants to come out.


----------



## ppn (Jun 15, 2016)

"MSI has increased the board's power limit to 250 W, which will help Boost clock higher for longer"

Higher power limit gives the edge to MSI


----------



## 50eurouser (Jun 15, 2016)

Nvidia set the bar of Perf/Power very very high with 1080/1070, it will be very tough for AMD to match that perf/power. The really bad thing atm is supply and very bad prices around EU. This card is on sale on German stores for over 760€ >.<


----------



## Hillbilly (Jun 15, 2016)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's a "trend". That's it. First it was OC, now it's Gaming. The Taiwanese needs some kind of "pitch" to sell the product and OC didn't work, so now everything and the kitchen sink is Gaming. Would you like a Gaming pencil sharpener with that?


Who is buying this card for anything other than gaming? Maybe some BOINIC and folding, but it is solely sold to gamer's. Why would the gaming moniker matter?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 15, 2016)

1200$ for the card in Japan... People have no common sense anymore, nor respect for the buyers...

https://www.amazon.co.jp/GIGABYTE-オ...&qid=1465960966&sr=8-1&keywords=gigabyte+1080


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 15, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> 1200$ for the card in Japan... People have no common sense anymore, nor respect for the buyers...


Amazon has always preyed on consumers with poor impulse control. Hardly newsworthy at this point - it's like pointing out that eBay is infested with opportunists.


----------



## N3M3515 (Jun 15, 2016)

This 1080 and 1070 seem to be poor overclockers.......
Gigabyte G1 and MSI Gaming versions of the 980Ti where much faster than the stock and overclocked way better.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 15, 2016)

HumanSmoke said:


> Could be a revisiting of Maxwell. A rather tight spread of OC range. Jacob Freeman at EVGA said that 2200MHz was the target of their Classified card, with hopefully options for a more relaxed sub-zero BIOS option. The latter I presume will require some extensive testing - but at least it is underway



Pascal is very much feeling like Maxwell 3 with higher % base clocks and resultant lower % OC headroom.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 15, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Review results from all over are pointing to the same thing: Pascal is limited to 2.1GHz on the core, regardless of how many extra power connectors and other bling you strap on. I wonder if this is a limitation of the new node, or Boost 3.0, or something else entirely?





Banshee said:


> From what I've seen the problem seems to be the voltage limitations of the nvidia design as its locked at 1.25v i believe. Should be fixed up with some bios's/Galax HOF style cards i hope, otherwise its going to need a hardmod to get past that  cards are binned well, but voltage holds it back, as GPU boost 3.0 is limited to voltage points, with all chips seemingly capable of around 2100mhz thus far.
> 
> So for now all we can do is leave the extreme guys to do their thing and figure out how to break the volt cap, should get things rolling fast i hope.


Probably restricted on purpose to have more headroom for the next round of cards.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 15, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Pascal is very much feeling like Maxwell 3 with higher % base clocks and resultant lower % OC headroom.



yes the reference clocks are higher than in the past which simply means less overclocking headroom..

some headroom has to be there simply for reliability reasons.. 10% would be a reasonably figure.. assuming the TPU review card isnt a poor example 5% is a little too close to the fall over point for comfort..

pascal basically is a die shrunk maxwell that can clock much  higher.. how much user overclocking there is comes down to how close to the fall over point the partners dare go.. too close and the failure rate will be too high..  i recon within 5% is too close.. 

trog


----------



## newconroer (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh look, an aftermarket cooler arrangement that out performs Nvidia's reference model.
Imagine that...


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jun 15, 2016)

Banshee said:


> From what I've seen the problem seems to be the voltage limitations of the nvidia design as its locked at 1.25v i believe. Should be fixed up with some bios's/Galax HOF style cards i hope, otherwise its going to need a hardmod to get past that  cards are binned well, but voltage holds it back, as GPU boost 3.0 is limited to voltage points, with all chips seemingly capable of around 2100mhz thus far.
> 
> So for now all we can do is leave the extreme guys to do their thing and figure out how to break the volt cap, should get things rolling fast i hope.


Even if we get past the 1.25 volt barrier, what of the voltage limits for 16nm? Can a process that small take 1.3v+ for any extended amounts fo time and remain stable, even under water? That seems to be pushing it. 

It couls also be we are just seeing the limit of the arch itself. volta may be needed to hit above 2 Ghz reliably. Especially after seeing two third party cards hit the exact same OC, that seems like a arch limitation.

Custom BIOSes may prove this wrong, but I feel if nvidia was limiting clock rate in the bios, then somebody would have found that by now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Pascal is very much feeling like Maxwell 3 with higher % base clocks and resultant lower % OC headroom.



This is exactly what I've been saying even long before the release of Pascal. Nvidia ate up 'our' OC headroom, and architecturally, the majority of perf gain comes from FinFet, not from 'Pascal' being so great. This started already with Kepler v2, and every iteration after that has been streamlining the GPU for gaming purposes only, allowing higher clocks / more TDP budget for shader power and connected resources.

It's a smart move to 'hide' the lack of a more efficient SMX and the AIB cards bring that lacking improvement to light. Basically we are paying the premium for Nvidia overclocking our cards out of the box, or in other words, we are paying for their implementation of GPU Boost 3.0, while we get less of everything in terms of 'metal' - a tight bus, relatively low amount of shaders, etc. The real gain architecturally has already been implemented in Maxwell with the delta compression that they now just added another layer to.


----------

